# USB Headset



## xhhj (May 25, 2011)

I am running FreeBSD on a laptop and I have a Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000 USB headset device, when I plug it in, it is detected; this is the output from *dmesg*:

```
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x045e> at usbus3
uhid0: <vendor 0x045e Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
```
The problem is, the sound continues to come out of the laptop's speakers and not through the headset. I've tried loading snd_driver, but the problem persists. What do I do?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2011)

Try loading snd_uaudio(4) before plugging in the headset. See if that detects it properly.


----------



## xhhj (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for your fast reply.
Now, it says this:

```
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x045e> at usbus3
uaudio0: <vendor 0x045e Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format
uaudio0: No midi sequencer
pcm3: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uhid0: <vendor 0x045e Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
```
But there still is no sound through the headset.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2011)

That's looking good. Check with
`$ cat /dev/sndstat`

And note the id of the card you want. Then set the default id with
`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`
(or 2, 3 or whatever number sndstat spits out for your headset)


----------



## xhhj (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, that did it. It works great now.


----------



## obris (Sep 10, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That's looking good. Check with
> `$ cat /dev/sndstat`
> 
> And note the id of the card you want. Then set the default id with
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------

